# Unbranded garments fulfillment services



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi guys,

I've been working with Printful for a while but today I raise a question about on-demand printing and fulfillment for BRANDS that want to have their products branded with their own logo.

As I said before, I've been working with Printful for a while, but their unbranded garments list is very short. It's basicly a few t-shirts (short and long sleeved). No hoodies, no sweatshirts, no caps etc.

I would like to know if there's other on-demand fulfillment companies out there selling items that can be fully branded with your own logo. I'm mostly talking neck label removal and dtg printing instead.

Let me know thanks! I'll also post here in case I find anything.


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Are you supplying labels?


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

dumus4 said:


> Are you supplying labels?


both possibilities are ok.

1. Customer supplies woven labels in quantity

or

2. On-demand printer prints DTG labels inside garment's neck


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

You could get some heat transfer labels made up and add them as you sell. Not sure if printful is capable of doing this or not.


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

ultraprintworks said:


> You could get some heat transfer labels made up and add them as you sell. Not sure if printful is capable of doing this or not.


Too complicated. They will not "unbrand" their garments. 

The only thing they offer is a couple brands of T-shirts and long-sleeve shirts with tear away labels,
and they will DTG print labels inside the neck. This makes it impossible to get other types of garments made by them if you're a BRAND.

The problem: I don't understand why these companies don't get their own lines of tagless clothes and accessories... 
It'd be much cheaper for them since buying from AA or Hanes means there's a middle man.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

insky said:


> I don't understand why these companies don't get their own lines of tagless clothes and accessories...
> It'd be much cheaper for them since buying from AA or Hanes means there's a middle man.


Many reasons.

1. Customers buy what they know. They sell a lot more upscale AA's than they would their own generic brand.

2. Cost. Have you ever priced getting your own line of tees made? At their volume it is cheaper to use the AA's/Hanes/Gildans.

3. Inventory / Warehouse space. To offer the color, size and style choices they offer now, they would have to increase their warehouse space (cost) exponentially. Now, they order shirts today from a wholesaler and they have it tomorrow. 

The two largest t-shirt printers in the world don't make their own line of tees (Threadless & Woot), and between the two they sell over 100,000 tees a year. You would think they know what they're doing.


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

Many reasons.

1. Customers buy what they know. They sell a lot more upscale AA's than they would their own generic brand.
--> I understand. I think there's just a mix up between brands who wants on-demand production and people producing on-demand swag.




2. Cost. Have you ever priced getting your own line of tees made? At their volume it is cheaper to use the AA's/Hanes/Gildans.
--> As a brand, I've worked with factories before, and designing my own patterns for tops (t-shirts etc.). Production was of course much cheaper like 2.5$/shirt including screenprinting for small 300 runs. For high runs, blanks are like 0.30/0.50 per tagless, unprinted Tee's.
So, yes, producing blanks is way cheaper than buying blanks from existing vendors. 



3. Inventory / Warehouse space. To offer the color, size and style choices they offer now, they would have to increase their warehouse space (cost) exponentially. Now, they order shirts today from a wholesaler and they have it tomorrow. 
--> You're right, they don't take any risks.



The two largest t-shirt printers in the world don't make their own line of tees (Threadless & Woot), and between the two they sell over 100,000 tees a year. You would think they know what they're doing.[/QUOTE]
--> That's true, it's a totally different business. I wish there could be a connection between fashion brands who needs on-demand production and makers. 

Unfortunately, right now, the only way to get on-demand is using companies like Print Aura and Printful.


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

I agree with insky, I think Cost and inventory are the most important reasons.


----------

